# Children's Playhouse as Rabbit Hutch



## itstrist (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm considering building an outdoor rabbit hutch as I plan on getting more rabbits in the future. I have seen many many playhouses converted into chicken coops and I was just wondering if anyone thought they could be used for a rabbit hutch as well.


----------



## elleecrawford (Apr 21, 2014)

Wow great idea! I have never heard of this but I think this could totally work! They're easy to clean, and why not use what you have? Just make sure that your buns are safe from predators.


----------



## itstrist (Apr 21, 2014)

i was thinking the same. I would most likely elevate it and make the bottom accessible from the run to give some shade.


----------



## Phonetic Diabetic (Apr 21, 2014)

What a neat idea! I would even put a few levels inside of the playhouse.


----------



## itstrist (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm highly considering it. the floors would be awesome too! I'm just worried about insulation for winter times. this could possibly be a summer/spring hutch then inside for the winter.


----------



## Bville (Apr 21, 2014)

I agree, it's a great idea. I had a wood playhouse as a kid (way back in the 60's before they made those plastic ones) and I keep thinking I wish I could have it for a rabbit hutch. It was more like a shed, which is my dream to convert a shed to a rabbit house with an attached run. Of course, I sometimes dream bigger and want a bunny barn!

My grandniece and nephew have a rabbit in an outdoor hutch, but they take it into their play house for playtime. Again, their playhouse is a big shed-type building.


----------



## itstrist (Apr 21, 2014)

I plan on breeding my netherland dwarf bunnies and I thought this would be a great cage to put the kits into when they are weaned but still young enough to be around each other!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 22, 2014)

The only knock I have is that some will chew the heck out of plastic or any other construction material--something chickens don't do.


----------



## bellaterra214 (Apr 26, 2014)

Oh. Here's a webiste of crazy hutches and some of them use playhouses. Very cool

http://www.saveafluff.co.uk/housing-photos


----------



## Amethystkytten (Apr 26, 2014)

if you look through the pictures on here some one did this with a playhouse
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/photo/hunny-bunnys-cottage-7168.html


----------

